# D.Manning to be released



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I meant to post this earlier, as I saw it on espn that the Mavs will release Danny Manning. I hope he catches on with some team, as he is a savvy veteran and an unselfish one who only wants to win. Who knows, the Mavs might end up resigning him at a cheap price to insure they move forward this coming season. Being released early and then being resigned at a cheaper price has happened to many dependable veterans before.

Are there any other Mavs fan that want to see Manning resigned later if it helps insure them getting further in the playoffs than last year?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

There is a rumor here now, if Manning does not sign with a NBA team, he might sign with ABA's Kansas City Knights.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> There is a rumor here now, if Manning does not sign with a NBA team, he might sign with ABA's Kansas City Knights.


Poor old Danny, won the NCAA and never got close the the NBA trophy. Who knows, maybe he'll retire and sign on as an assistant coach somewhere, as he has a high basketball IQ and is one of the nice guys in the league.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> 
> Poor old Danny, won the NCAA and never got close the the NBA trophy. Who knows, maybe he'll retire and sign on as an assistant coach somewhere, as he has a high basketball IQ and is one of the nice guys in the league.


Another KU player who plays in the NBA now that can be a good coach somewhere, Jacque Vaughn. He know his basketball.

I think Danny will either re-sign with the Mavs, or sign onto another team. The Kings could be a good fit, they always need big men.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I meant to post this earlier, as I saw it on espn that the Mavs will release Danny Manning. I hope he catches on with some team, as he is a savvy veteran and an unselfish one who only wants to win. Who knows, the Mavs might end up resigning him at a cheap price to insure they move forward this coming season. Being released early and then being resigned at a cheaper price has happened to many dependable veterans before.
> 
> Are there any other Mavs fan that want to see Manning resigned later if it helps insure them getting further in the playoffs than last year?


Aww, It's to bad he got injured, he had a great career at KU, its a shame it couldn't last for him in the NBA.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Even though riddled with 3 ACL injuries, he still had over 10,000 points in his career and everybody that played with him knows & speaks of his high basketball IQ. He'll do any team good and he'll succeed at whatever he chooses after his pro career is through. A CLASS act.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Even though riddled with 3 ACL injuries, he still had over 10,000 points in his career and everybody that played with him knows & speaks of his high basketball IQ. He'll do any team good and he'll succeed at whatever he chooses after his pro career is through. A CLASS act.


My first two games ever for KU was the 1988 Final Four when I was 10 years old. That weekend I had become a KU fan, college student, and alumni of Kansas. That weekend I also had become a Danny Manning fan. He was just one of the best players of NCAA history, and he was a very solid NBA player. Too bad he got a 3 ACL after his 6th man of the year season. I feel when he won that with the Suns, he had resurcat (SP) his career. He is a competitor, and very stong will. In recent history of the NBA, I feel only one other player beat all odds and continue to play, Sean Elliott after his Kidney operation. Manning and Elliott both beat the odds after 3 ACL's and a Kidney operation. I think those two should have a big ovation. Danny Manning could be a coach somewhere to agree with Rifleman. He has his own basketball camp in Lawrence, and he is also a regular counsler at Roy Williams camp. I went to see how he handle himself at those camps, and I see he has heart to teach.

Rock Chalk KU!


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm gonna miss the guy! 

I should have try to meet him.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LiLBalla13 *
> I'm gonna miss the guy!
> 
> I should have try to meet him.


I met him. He is a class act. He is looking at a couple teams now.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Danny*

Danny Manning would probably be better than Corie Blount as the back-up PF in Philly.


----------

